#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Waarom versterker 1.5 keer zo zwaar als speakers?

## sunny leon

hallo,

ik heb een vraagje: ik lees overal op dit forum dat je versterker ong. 1.5 keer zo zwaar moet zijn als je speakers, nou vroeg ik me af hoezo? :Confused:

----------


## jadjong

Muziek heeft dynamiek(tenminsten, dat is de bedoeling). Dus met pieken en dalen. Als je een versterker neemt van 2xrms-speaker en je laat deze muziek versterken zal je zien dat deze versterker lang niet zijn volledige vermogen benut, dat gebeurt enkel in de pieken. Neem je nu het gemiddelde vermogen van al die pieken en dalen dan zal je zien dat dat een stuk meer in de buurt van het vermogen van de speaker ligt. 

Dat is de simpele versie.

----------


## GvH-E

Ja, dat wordt door enkelen beweerd en die stelling komt steeds weer terug. Ik vraag mij ook af waar dat vandaan komt.

Het piekvermogen wat een versterker kan leveren is altijd ook beduidend hoger dan het nominale, dus dat kan de reden niet zijn.

Je kunt wel meer versterkervermogen toepassen als het nominale van je luidsprekers als je je compressor/limiter goed in de gaten houdt maar wanneer je veel in de top gaat comprimeren zal je geleverde versterkervermogen het max.toegestane van je luidsprekers opnieuw ruim gaan overtreffen. 
En als je dat langdurig doet branden je spoelen er uit. En dat gebeurd dus ook. Zou je nominaal vermogen wat lager zijn of overeen komen is er een minder groot risico dat de zaak verbrand. En naar mijn mening hoort dat zo.
Het verhaal van het clippen op je eindversterker laat ik hier even buiten evenals het verhaal waarbij een systeem het uitgangssignaal bewaakt en regelt, het max. vermogen afgestemd op je luidsprekers.
GvH-E.

----------


## sunny leon

Is het dan slecht voor je luidsprekers en\of je versterker als je luidspreker wat zwaarder is dan je versterker?

----------


## Poelmans

> Is het dan slecht voor je luidsprekers en\of je versterker als je luidspreker wat zwaarder is dan je versterker?



Nee dat niet. Is zelfs veiliger als dubbel vermogen. Maar dit geeft zeker geen garantie dat je nooit stukken hebt. Als ik die lichtere versie volledig in de clip jaag zullen je tweeters het ook begeven (door de hoogfrequente rommel die door het clippen gevormd wordt).

Dat dubbel vermogen geldt volgens mij enkel als je een goede limiter hebt. Zo kan je zorgen dat je versterker niet zal clippen, maar een goede limiter de pieken laat afzwakken, zodat je nog altijd het RMS vermogen haalt. Als je dit met een even zware versterker doet als je speakers dan zal je een pak minder vermogen uit je speakers kunnen halen, omdat je limiter zoiezo enkele dBs onder het clip-niveau moet zitten. Anders clipt de amp tegelijk met het werken van de limiter => limiter geen nut...

But then again, als we heel agressief gaan limiten stijgt het RMS vermogen ook sterk. Ik zweet tegenwoordig bij Crown itech of consoorten: kan je een max RMS vermogen instellen, en nadat gemeten wordt wordt een gain reductie toegepast. Een limiter, maar veel betrouwbaarder  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Voornaamste is volgens mij de headroom van je amp. Vervorming (vooral op het hoog) is fataal, dus dat wil je voorkomen. Een versterker die meer dan genoeg capaciteit over heeft zal niet gaan clippen (wat meestal vervorming met zich mee brengt) en zal in dat geval dus je luidsprekers beschermen.

Een limiter kan natuurlijk ook helpen als je niet zelf achter de knoppen staat, maar anders gebruik je natuurlijk ook gewoon je oren!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## sunny leon

Mijn versterker heeft iets meer vermogen dan mijn luidsprekers maar ook al zet ik mijn versterker op z`n hardst, dan gaan de clip lamjes niet aan, ligt dat aan de boxen of zit ik nu helemaal verkeerd?? :Embarrassment:

----------


## jadjong

> Mijn versterker heeft iets meer vermogen dan mijn luidsprekers maar ook al zet ik mijn versterker op z`n hardst, dan gaan de clip lamjes niet aan, ligt dat aan de boxen of zit ik nu helemaal verkeerd??



Een versterker is een apparaat dat iets versterkt(duh). Als het signaal uit jouw mengpaneel zo laag is dat er amper iets valt te versterken dan is clippen natuurlijk helemaal niet aan de orde.

----------


## DJ nn

> Mijn versterker heeft iets meer vermogen dan mijn luidsprekers maar ook al zet ik mijn versterker op z`n hardst, dan gaan de clip lamjes niet aan, ligt dat aan de boxen of zit ik nu helemaal verkeerd??



verkeerd dan...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Het signaal dat in je versterker komt zorgt datie gaat clippen...
Als hij ging clippen omdat hijzelf zijn totaal vermogen moet leveren zou er iets mis zijn.

Als je je mixer helemaal open zet (zodat alles rode lampjes mooi blijven branden), dan zou je versterker moeten clippen.

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## laserguy

> Als je je mixer helemaal open zet (zodat alles rode lampjes mooi blijven branden), dan zou je versterker moeten clippen.



Dat is niet algemeen waar.
Een versterker clipt als hij een hogere uitgangsspanning zou moeten leveren dan hij kan. DAT is de enige reden.

----------


## sunny leon

o, maar ik ga bij de mixer nooit in het rood tenminste niet bij de uitgang, bij de PFL (als ik de gain moet afregelen) komt hij wel een beetje in het rood. maar dat is volgens mij normaal omdat je de gain moet afregelen op ong. 0db

----------


## jadjong

0dB afregelen op de meter, niet op de tekst die naast het knopje staat  :Smile: (bij DJ gebruik)

----------


## Carl

@ GvH-E, dat het piekvermogen (veel)groter is dan het opgegeven (RMS/continue/....) is alleen maar geldig voor thuisversterkertjes van bedenkelijke herkomst. Realistic en consorten)
Een versterker zoals wij ze gebruiken clipt boven het opgegeven vermogen. Even zwart/wit: een amp van 400 W. clipt bij 401 W.
Als een 40W. amp een muziekvermogen heeft van 100W. betekent dit alleen maar dat het een versterker is van 100W. met een 40W. voeding.
Voor hifi is dat wel bruikbaar, de elko's kunnen die enkele piek van 100W. wel leveren, maar als je het zo gebruikt als wij dat doen kan dat dus niet.
Ook  voor serieuze hifi is het nog dubieus om een te lichte voeding te gebruiken.
Klasse D/F/H etc. versterkers zijn een verhaal apart in deze, maar dat is goed voor een ander topic en nu niet aan de orde.

----------


## renevanh

> Als je je mixer helemaal open zet (zodat alles rode lampjes mooi blijven branden), dan zou je versterker moeten clippen.



Ik werk nu regelmatig met een Mackie CFX12... daar zitten maar één rood lampje per kanaal op, en dan gaat dat ding ook meteen zelf voor limiter spelen (en dan dus zonder compressie...).

Jaag ik m'n mixer dus het rood in, dan gaat m'n versterker niet clippen. Dit is een eenvoudige mengtafel, ik ga ervan uit dat proffesionelere mengtafels ook een ingebouwde limiter hebben (die misschien zelfs per kanaal in te stellen is).

René

----------


## jens

hallo,

klopt het wat ik hier zeg in een kort verhaal? over de regel van 1,5 keer het vermogen? of zit ik er helemaal naast. dit is iig wat ik er altijd van begreep. 

Ik heb een speaker van 400 watt rms (continu vermogen) met een piek van bijv 800

en ik zet er een versterker op 400 watt dan begint ie te clippen bij 401 watt (in de pieken die ik uitstuur)

Maar omdat het piekvermogen van de speaker veel hoger ligt, kan de speaker in praktijk dus veel meer hebben, dan dat de versterker er in stopt.

Als ik er dus een een versterker opzet van 600 watt, en ik hem niet laat clippen ( het uiterste piek signaal dat de versterker uitstuurt is 600 watt) dan moet dus de speaker de pieken die er dan ontstaan prima kunnen opvangen ( de speaker is 800 watt piek)

ik hoor het wel of mijn leermeester het juist had....

----------


## sunny leon

> 0dB afregelen op de meter, niet op de tekst die naast het knopje staat (bij DJ gebruik)



Ja dat snap ik! :Stick Out Tongue:  En dat doe ik dus ook wel, maar bij mijn mixer is het laatste groene lamje -5db en dan komt de eerste rode met 0db. Ik zorg dan altijd dat het ''blijvende'' signaal op 0db is en dan uitschieters naar meer, ik dacht dat dat goed was :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## showband

een klein beetje vervorming vanuit je versterker sloopt razendsnel je tweeters.
een klein beetje overbelasten qua vermogen van je speakers overleven ze meestal wel.

daarom is het handiger de versterker te overdimensioneren.

Waarom hoor je zo vaak dat de tweeters van luidsprekers stuk zijn in oefenruimtes, kleine drivein's en jongerencentra?   Dat is simpelweg het in de vervorming sturen van de set voor je speakers. Vrijwel nooit dat er te veel vermogen is gebruikt.

Ik heb ooit met een stel oude speakers nog lopen testen of je ze kon "opblazen" Dat blijkt met gewoon veel vermogen best nog wel moeilijk. Een 150watt versterker en een 30w speaker houden het langer vol dan je denkt..... Misschien een leuke voor mythbusters.

----------


## GvH-E

> @ GvH-E, dat het piekvermogen (veel)groter is dan het opgegeven (RMS/continue/....) is alleen maar geldig voor thuisversterkertjes van bedenkelijke herkomst. Realistic en consorten)
> Een versterker zoals wij ze gebruiken clipt boven het opgegeven vermogen. Even zwart/wit: een amp van 400 W. clipt bij 401 W.
> Als een 40W. amp een muziekvermogen heeft van 100W. betekent dit alleen maar dat het een versterker is van 100W. met een 40W. voeding.
> Voor hifi is dat wel bruikbaar, de elko's kunnen die enkele piek van 100W. wel leveren, maar als je het zo gebruikt als wij dat doen kan dat dus niet.
> Ook voor serieuze hifi is het nog dubieus om een te lichte voeding te gebruiken.
> Klasse D/F/H etc. versterkers zijn een verhaal apart in deze, maar dat is goed voor een ander topic en nu niet aan de orde.



Carl, dat piekvermogen geldt voor elke versterker! Niet alleen voor degene die "wij", jij ? dus gebruikt! 
De topwaarde van een (sinusvormige-)wisselspanning is teminste 1,4 x hoger als de nominale spanning.
En in die top zal clippen optreden. Het signaal loopt "vast" tegen de voedingsspanning.
Het is maar waar je de grens in je limiter legt.

De opzet is om net iets meer uit je speakers te halen mits je de grenzen van je max. maar nauwkeurig bewaakt. 
En daarom past men soms een groter vermogen versterker t.o.v. je luidsprekers toe.
Maar om die regel als "standaard" te willen hanteren? Daar kun je over twisten.
GvH-E

----------


## salsa

> een klein beetje vervorming vanuit je versterker sloopt razendsnel je tweeters.
> een klein beetje overbelasten qua vermogen van je speakers overleven ze meestal wel.
> 
> daarom is het handiger de versterker te overdimensioneren.
> 
> Waarom hoor je zo vaak dat de tweeters van luidsprekers stuk zijn in oefenruimtes, kleine drivein's en jongerencentra? Dat is simpelweg het in de vervorming sturen van de set voor je speakers. Vrijwel nooit dat er te veel vermogen is gebruikt.
> 
> Ik heb ooit met een stel oude speakers nog lopen testen of je ze kon "opblazen" Dat blijkt met gewoon veel vermogen best nog wel moeilijk. Een 150watt versterker en een 30w speaker houden het langer vol dan je denkt..... Misschien een leuke voor mythbusters.



Hmmm, tweeters kunnen in twee weg systemen zonder te veel vermogen gemakkelijk kapot gaan. Zeker als deze gebruikt worden door DJ's, die zijn instaat om alles kapot te maken!Zij sturen altijd hun muziek met veel bass en hoog uit de mixertjes en als je geen compr/lim. heb loop je de kans de speakers in de loop van de tijd kapot te hebben.
 Daarom pleit ik voor aktief (x-overs, versterkers apart) een set aan te sturen omdat je dan veel meer controle en vermogen uit je set kan halen!
Uiteraard met een goed speaker management systeem om alles aan te sturen.

----------


## laserguy

> Zeker als deze gebruikt worden door DJ's,



Ja want dat zijn nu net die gasten die graag heel veel rode lampjes op een mixer zien branden... dus vervorming... dus extra harmonischen... dus voor de tweeter... dus tweeter overbelast... dus RIP tweeter. QED

----------


## Carl

GvH-E, ik snap niet wat je bedoelt, is de topwaarde van een sinus alleen maar wortel2 hoger als jij het een piek noemt?
Een versterker wordt gevoed met een bepaalde spanning, als de spanning op de speaker groter zou moeten worden dan de voedingsspanning clipt de versterker. De voedingsspanning is constant, de ingangsspanningswaarde die clippen veroorzaakt is dat dus ook.
Ik heb nogal wat Quad 405-jes gebouwd, de versterker die volgens velen de meest gigantische piekvermogens kan leveren. Ik kan je vertellen, dat die dingen clippen bij ca. 107 Watt aan 8 Ohm, dat geldt exact hetzelfde voor een constante sinus als voor een burst van 50 ms. (niet 100% waar, bij constante sinus zakt de voeding een paar volt, burst haalt ca. 112W)
De 400 Watter uit ons voorbeeldje kan dus heel goed een speaker met een "program / music" vermogen van 400W. aandrijven. Het continue vermogen van die speaker zal zo'n 200W. zijn, even in de specsheet kijken. Niet laten clippen, want dan ga je direct vrij stevig over de grens!
Een grotere speaker gaat niet direct kapot aan clippen, die heeft meer thermische marge dan een kleinere, zoals een tweeter.
Mijn stelling blijft dan ook dat het piekvermogen van een (echte)versterker niet bestaat. Ik zie ook trouwens in geen enkele specsheet daar waardes van terug, jij wel?

----------


## Radar

Heren, 
Deze vraag is gesteld in de rubriek NEWBIES & STARTERS vragen.
Vriendelijk verzoek van deze kant om het dus ook lees en begrijpbaar te houden.
Als er behoefte bestaat aan een wat meer wiskundig onderbouwde discusie omtrent deze vraag nodig ik u hier bij uit om een draadje te starten in de techniek hoek.

----------


## SPS

Een andere reden van meer amp vermogen dan ls vermogen is de volgende:

Bij toenemend vermogen neemt de temperatuur van de spreekspoel toe. Hierdoor zal ook de electrische weerstand toenemen. Daardoor zal het opgenomen vermogen (bij gelijkblijvende spanning uit de amp.) afnemen, en daarmee het vermogen.
We noemen dat powercompressie.

Bij basspeakers bijvoorbeeld is een powercompressie van ca. 2 tot 3 dB bij nominaal vermogen normaal. Dat betekent een toename van de impedantie van ca. 1,5 maal! Een 8 ohm speaker wordt dan dus wel 11 tot 12 ohm.

Afgezien van de vervelende gevolgen voor wisselfilters, kastafstemming en zo, betekent het ook dat de versterker minder vermogen afgeeft (spanning^2 / Z).

Door dus een zwaardere amp te nemen, compenseer je voor de powercompressie zonder dat de ls wordt overbelast!

Paul.

----------


## GvH-E

SPS: Het is juist dat die weerstand / impedantie toeneemt.

Maar wanneer je daar vervolgens een hogere spanning over gaat zetten ter compensatie (in de vorm van een zwaardere versterker) zal dit de temperatuur nog meer laten toenemen. Er ontstaat een kettingreactie wanneer deze situatie duurt met verbranden tot gevolg!
En dat is wel degelijk een overbelasting!

Ik zou daarom dit niet als reden willen aangeven om de "1,5 factor" van dit onderwerp toe te passen, eerder om het zeer zorgvuldig te doen. 
GvH-E

----------


## Gast1401081

lol, wat en geinponems....

de speaker beweegt volgens F=B.I.l.sin(a), en aangezien die sin(a) 1 is, mag je ook F=B.I.l zeggen.
Dat wil zeggen dat we graag stroom in de spoel zien. Als je nu een versterker als ideale stroombron zou kunnen nemen dan was de inwendige weerstand van de versterker niet interessant, ( en dus oneindig groot) zodat alle amperes via de klemmen naarje speaker hobbelen. 

Dit is echter niet zo, de amp wordt immers warm, en heeft dus inwendig een iets lagere weerstand. Dit kost vermogen, dat niet aan de klemmen komt, maar wel van de rail afgaat. 

2e item : 

een speaker kan erg slecht tegen gelijkstroom. Als j gaat clippen zie je boven op de afgeplatte sinus >> inderdaad : ff gelijkstroom. Das dus dodelijk voor je spoel. Als je nu deze clip kunt uitstellen gaat je speaker kort door zn X-max(maximale uitslag) maar zit nog niet tegen z;n X-dam. (damage-uitslag) . Deze headroom gebruik je dus door je amp zwaarder te maken dan eigenlijk toegestaan is, zeg maar het rode gebied van de toerenteller van je auto. 
Je zit in de gevaarzone, maar t gevaar is mindergroot bij een 8cilynder dan bij een 4cilynder.  

Waardoor je speaker minder DC ziet, en dus verder van de damage afzit. 

Ook interessant : de hogere dempingsfactor van de zwaardere amp. Als je speaker maximaal uitgeslagen is wil hij erg graag terug naar z'n rustpositie. Bij de terugbeweging werkt-ie als dymnamo, en geeft daar dus de energie terug (veer-principe). Electoboeren noemen dit ook wel tegen-EMK. Kan je versterker deze teruggaande spanning goed verwerken , dan heeftie een fijne dempingsfactor. ook niet geheel onbelangrijk, deze is dus bij zwaardere versterkers groter dan bij de lichtere. 

vandaar dat we liever wat over hebben (ca1,5, á 2) dan dat we krappies aan zitten...

----------


## SPS

> lol, wat en geinponems....
> 
> de speaker beweegt volgens F=B.I.l.sin(a), en aangezien die sin(a) 1 is, mag je ook F=B.I.l zeggen.
> Dat wil zeggen dat we graag stroom in de spoel zien. Als je nu een versterker als ideale stroombron zou kunnen nemen dan was de inwendige weerstand van de versterker niet interessant, ( en dus oneindig groot) zodat alle amperes via de klemmen naarje speaker hobbelen. 
> 
> Dit is echter niet zo, de amp wordt immers warm, en heeft dus inwendig een iets lagere weerstand. Dit kost vermogen, dat niet aan de klemmen komt, maar wel van de rail afgaat. 
> 
> ..



Mac,

Ik heb jou hoog zitten hoor, maar sinds wanneer heeft een amp een "iets lagere" inwendige weerstand dan "oneindig groot" ???
Geef eens een orde van grootte???

Volgens mij streeft men eerder naar een "ideale spanningsbron" die ook bij lage belastingsimpedantie de uitgangsspanning constant houdt............
Oftewel, bij een 4 ohm belasting een tweemaal zo grote stroomsterkte als bij 8 ohm levert.
.....................

Paul.

----------


## Carl

Als iedereen het nou gewoon met mij eens is, hebben we toch helemaal geen probleem meer!
Ik denk dat het gewoon zo is, dat een versterker niet meer vermogen levert dan de fabrikant opgeeft, mee eens? 
Voorbeeld: amp = 400Watt continue.
Muzieksignaal precies tot enkele kleine clipjes uitgestuurd, pieken zijn dan dus 400Watt.
Het gemiddelde vermogen in de tijd is dan zo'n beetje 130Watt. (30%)
Dat betekent dus dat als je een speaker van 130W zou gebruiken, je deze maximaal belast, hij blijft nog net heel. In dit voorbeeldje kun je dus zelfs 3 x zoveel vermogen gebruiken, is natuurlijk nogal theoretisch en die 30% is ook maar een waarde die nooit exact te bepalen is, maar geeft toch wel aan hoe dit werkt, als je het met mij eens bent tenminste.
Praktijkvoorbeeldje: Ik werk al een jaar of 10 met dubbel 18" baskasten waar Goodmans speakers inzitten van 100Watt. (volgens de sticker)
Die drijf ik aan met een Yorkville AP1200, = 600W/4Ohm.
De speakers doen het nog steeds goed, ik doe regelmatig funk en blues, ook buiten, dus de clipledjes zitten er echt niet voor niets op.
Ik zorg er altijd wel voor dat ze niet blijven branden, maar wat knipertjes af en toe, daar maal ik niet om.
Deze speakers vangen dus 300W per stuk.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Ik denk dat het gewoon zo is, dat een versterker niet meer vermogen levert dan de fabrikant opgeeft, mee eens?



Nee. Als je een versterker van een beetje respectabele fabrikant hebt, dan zal deze eerder vermogens opgeven die wat aan de zuinige kant zijn.

Ik heb bij mijn versterkers gemeten bij een belasting van 8 Ohm dat een versterker die volgens de fabrikant 300 Watt aan 8 Ohm zou leveren in werkelijkheid ruim 350 Watt leverde bij maximumbelasting (opvoeren totdat clip leds gaan branden en dan voorzichtig terug totdat deze weer uit zijn). En een versterker die volgens specificaties 700 Watt aan 8 Ohm zou leveren in werkelijkheid tegen de 800 Watt aan zat.


Maar goed, ook hier geldt: beter te veel dan te weinig. Een beetje headroom overhouden is altijd gunstig.
En zoals eerder genoemd: vervorming sloopt je speakers, een beetje te veel vermogen niet. Zolang het geluid niet vervormd gaat het goed, gebeurt dat wel dan heb je een probleem.


Groeten Hugo

----------


## nijhuisr

Gelukkig houden wij van muziek en niet van een constante (bv) 1Khz sinus! muziek heeft een crestfactor waarbij het gemiddelde vermogen dus minder is dan de pieken.

Ook dat gelul over de dempings factor! Dat is gewoon een getalletje die je krijgt als je de uitgangsimpedantie deelt door de aan te sluiten impedantie! Deze is dus zeer variabel. Leuk voor HiFi freaks maar niet intressant voor PA, dat zit bij normale PA versterkers wel snor.

Zelfs als je de speaker kostsluit (kom je dus op een oneindige dempingsfactor volgens de formule) zul je nog te maken hebben met de DC weerstand van de speaker zelf dus die paar tienden van de kabels en uitgangsimpedantie (onder de 0,5 ohm gemiddeld) maken echt geen verschil in het laag, dit heeft alleen maar te maken met de kwaliteit van de speaker.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Gelukkig houden wij van muziek en niet van een constante (bv) 1Khz sinus! muziek heeft een crestfactor waarbij het gemiddelde vermogen dus minder is dan de pieken.
> 
> Ook dat gelul over de dempings factor! Dat is gewoon een getalletje die je krijgt als je de uitgangsimpedantie deelt door de aan te sluiten impedantie! Deze is dus zeer variabel. Leuk voor HiFi freaks maar niet intressant voor PA, dat zit bij normale PA versterkers wel snor.
> 
> .



zal best. Als je een 18"tegen zn x-max aanjaagt, en er plots de  spanning afhaalt ben je lekker in de aap gelogeerd. 
Heb met minirelais al over de 500V spikes gezien.

----------

